# My beloved (father to daughter)



## Hanamaru

Hello, 

Could anyone tell me how a father would address his daughter tenderly in Polish... perhaps a Polish equivalent of 'my beloved'.
For instance, if a father said to his young daughter (let's call her 'Jane'):

"Let's go, my beloved Jane" 
('Let's go' in kindly way, not rushing)

How would the phrase be written and pronounced if translated in Polish?
Thank you!


----------



## Thomas1

Hello, Hanamaru, and welcome to the forums, 


Literally it would be:
_Chodźmy moja kochana Jane._

This, however, is not very likely to be heard from a Polish native speaker (at least from those I know).

What I would use is the diminutive of the name of the daughter or something like:
_Skarbeńku/Słonko, idziemy?_
scarbenqou/swonco, eedsyeahmuh?
(don't know if the pronunciation helps, but it's kind of hard to put it in English since it doesn't have certain sounds)

Say, the name of the daughter is _Katarzyna_ then I'd use its diminutive:
_Kasiu, idziemy?_

These are questions since to me they sound more like you're asking the daughter whether she wants to go yet or not (kind of _shall we go?_) which is a kinder way than the more direct imperative.


There are surely more ways to say that. 


Tom


----------



## sirix

I doubt one could hear "Let's go, my beloved Jane" from native english father .

I would say "Chodź córeczko" (if I really wanted to be nice) or "Chodź Kasiu" (for daily use).


----------



## Hanamaru

Hi, 

Thank you for your responses! 
Sorry I forgot to describe the situation in which this line would be said, because as sirix pointed out, this sentence does sound funny in modern context..  I am writing a story about a Polish man and his daughter living in England. The daughter's name is Liza (adopting an English name), and story is set sometime in the early 1900s. 

"Shall we go? My beloved Liza" is what I really wanted to say... sort of a formal speech. 

So a native Polish speaker would show endearment with diminutive rather than 'beloved'? If so, what is a Polish diminutive of a name Liza (or is it also a Polish name)? I got confused why 'Katarzyna' would be 'Kasiu'...

Thank you.


----------



## sirix

> "Shall we go? My beloved Liza" is what I really wanted to say... sort of a formal speech. 

It would be best perhaps if you described a situation of your heros a bit more precisely. 

What I imagined  is a father standing with his daughter before the entrance to a ballroom, giving her an arm just after he finishes saying above. Perhaps other guests are around. In such a case he could say: "Gotowa? Tedy chodźmy, córeczko". "Tedy" is an archaic form of "Zatem" - "Then". Literally it is: "Are you ready? Then let us go, <diminutive of daughter>".

Diminutive of Liza would be Lizka. Vocative is Lizko. Liza indeed is a polish name (Lisa is not), derivative of Elżbieta (Elisabeth), according to pl.wikipedia.org (to my surprise).

Many long names in polish have diminutives that only remotely resemble originals - there's nothing really to understand here  Examples: Katarzyna - Kasia, Małgorzata - Gosia, Stanisław - Staś.


----------



## Hanamaru

Wow that sounds nice... Thank you so much.
To elaborate on the situation::: under unavoidable circumstances, father and daughter are made to leave their familiar town (in England). The scene is hopeful because they have each other, but there is a hint of cold vengeance in father's voice (he has become hateful).

Father says "shall we go?" to his daughter as they are about to walk away from the village. If "Gotowa? Tedy chodźmy, Lizko" fits with this situation, that'd be great! And the shortest would be "chodźmy, Lizko", or "Lizko, chodźmy"? Although I do like the archaic way ("then let us go") you've written for me 

One last question is, in this case father would call her by diminutive in vocative way (Lizko), but if he were to address her in a written format (in a letter, etc.) it would be Lizka?


----------



## sirix

In formal situation one always uses vocative. 

"Lizko, chodźmy" would be used if Lizka was hesitating and the father wanted to hasten her.

"Chodźmy, Lizko" is neutral with respect to this. However, "Gotowa? Chodźmy, Lizko" is english "Are you ready? Let us go, Lizka" - in this I very much miss "then" before "let" or after "go", and analogically I miss some causal word in polish version ("zatem", "więc" or "tedy").

In my opinion "Gotowa? Tedy chodźmy, Lizko" fits  well your situation.

Your welcome and good luck!


----------



## Hanamaru

Thank you! I really appreciate your help.


----------

